# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Ya llega el frío, y con él, ¡¡La nieve!!

## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, según las ultimas predicciones de la AEMET, para este fin de semana, llegan vientos de componente Norte, lo que traerá una bajada generalizada de las temperaturas, con la consecuencia de que en las cordilleras del norte, ya puedan ver la nieve a partir de los 1200-1500 metros.

Y la pregunta es.....
¿Cuánto tardará en llegar aquí abajo?

De momento por aquí(sur) se espera un notable descenso de las mínimas que el lunes será en la mayoria de los casos por debajo de los 10ºC y las maximas no llegarán a los 25ºC.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues ya va siendo hora, yo aun me voy por las mañanas en manga corta.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues ya va siendo hora, yo aun me voy por las mañanas en manga corta.



Pues ve sacando la chaqueta, por que se van a mantener ya así de "bajas".

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí durante el día seguimos en manga corta, pero por la noche y a primera hora del día ya hace falta una chaqueta.

Esperemos que este sea un año generoso de nieve :Big Grin: 

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Ya tenemos ganas de ver Sierra Nevada de otro color????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Aquí, por ahora máximas de 20 y mínimas de 11... Asi que, de lujo.
Pero con ganas de ver lluvia, nieve... y a lo que vamos... DESEMBALSES y fotos que hagan batir records, al foro, no??? Un saludo chicos.

----------


## ben-amar

Que dice el del tiempo  que salgais mañana con grandes piedras en los bolsillos o vayais agarrados a las rejas de las ventanas  :Big Grin: 
Se esperan rachas de vientos un pelin fuertes :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Que dice el del tiempo  que salgais mañana con grandes piedras en los bolsillos o vayais agarrados a las rejas de las ventanas 
> Se esperan rachas de vientos un pelin fuertes



Pues creo que el viento se qudará por allí. Si vieras aquí.... La niebla empezó a las 02:00 y hasta las 11:00. Han tenido que desviar y cancelar vuelos en el aeropuerto de Sevilla.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta mañana a las 08:00 14ºC y a las 10:00 17ºC.

----------


## ben-amar

Si que se nota, si. Aqui, a las 10 : 14º. Manga larga que te crió y adios rasca :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya se va notando la rasca... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

¡vaya si se nota!, por la mañana, 9º, lo que pasa es que luego se eleva a 22 º y se te olvida la chaquetilla; al dia siguiente, otra y que no se te olvide llevarte despues las dos. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Ahora mismo en Valencia, concretamente en la estación meteorológica del Aeropuerto de Manises se registran 6ºC.

EDIT:

Y según www.eltiempo.es ya se han marcado heladas en algunas zonas, como por ejemplo Santibañez del Val, donde se registraron -3ºC.

En algunos lugares de la Comunidad  Valenciana también llevan marcándose temperaturas negativas (Barracas: -1.9ºC; Vistabella del Maestrat -1.2ºC; Utiel -2.3ºC) en la madrugada de hoy.

----------


## FEDE

> Ya se va notando la rasca...


Bienvenida sea  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ya tenía yo ganas después del verano que hemos pasado  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cantarin

> Pues ya va siendo hora, yo aun me voy por las mañanas en manga corta.


¡¡¡que suerte tienes amigo!!!!

Yo hoy ya he ido a clase con un jersey de lana para evitar el frio. Se que no es lo mismo Guadalajara que el centro de Andalucía. Pero vamos cuando me lo imagino vaya diferencia que veo entre una zona y otra.

Seguro que la nieve os va llegar al mes que viene cuando ya el frio sea mas claro y las lluvias por el frio se conviertan en nieve.

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Toda esta semana las mínimas han rondado los 9ºC-11ºC, ¡¡¡vaya fresco!!!, lo que pasa es que luego por la tarde se llegan a los 24ºC-25ºC, y al sol como que la manga larga sobra.

De momento dicen que para el lunes que viene los vientos vuelven a rolar a componente oeste y con la aproximación de una borrasca, llegaran las primeras nevadas de verdad por el Norte y las primeras heladas de verdad por el centro, y puede que por el sur.

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer estuve de maratón por el Pirineo. Hice unos 625 Km y las temperaturas que marcaba mi coche, en el exterior, eran:
Panadella 8:30 h 4,5ºC
Alguaire 9:15 h 5,5 ºC
Interior Túnel de Vielha 12:00 h 11ºC
Salardú 12:30 h 6,2ºC
Bonaigua 16:30 h 2,5ºC
València de Àneu 17:15 h 4,5ºC
Artesa de Segre 19:00 h 6.5ºC
Gavà 20:45 h 9ºC
Una camiseta de felpa y un buen chaquetón reflectante y se pasaron bien, salvo València ya que hacía un viento del norte muy frío.
Eso sí el coche a 22,5ºC todo el día.
Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si hace 4,5ºC a las 17:00 a mediados de Octubre, no quiero ni pensar a principios de Enero.

----------


## ben-amar

> Si hace 4,5ºC a las 17:00 a mediados de Octubre, no quiero ni pensar a principios de Enero.




Nada que no se pueda arreglar con un buen abrigo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Nada que no se pueda arreglar *con un buen abrigo*.


¿Con uno nada más?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya llegan las primeras alertas. Esta es para el lunes en el pirineo de Huesca. También están activadas para este mismo dia para el piribeo de Navarra y el de Lleida. Fuente: www.inm.es



Elaborado: sábado, 23 octubre 2010
Validez: lunes, 25 octubre 2010 a las 00:00
Riesgo: Amarillo
Fenómeno: Nevadas
Acumulación de nieve : 5 cm
Ámbito Geográfico: Pirineo oscense 
Hora de comienzo domingo, 24 octubre 2010 a las 18:00 hora oficial 
Hora de finalización lunes, 25 octubre 2010 a las 00:00 hora oficial

----------


## sergi1907

Parece que ya pueden empezar las nevadas en el Pirineo. Aquí os dejo la noticia del diario La Mañana.



El Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya anunció un cambio repentino de tiempo a partir de ayer por la tarde sobre todo al nordeste de Catalunya. Este cambio de tiempo comportará un descenso de las temperaturas y traerá lluvias intentas, fuertes rachas de viento, mala mar, y también se prevé que pueda nevar en el Pirineo Pirineu, sobre todo en la Vall dAran. Las precipitaciones serán extensas en la comarcas del nordeste y pueden llegar también hasta el Vallès, Barcelonès y Baix Llobregat. Localmente, las lluvias irán acompañadas de tormenta y en algunos lugares se pueden acumular más de veinte litros en sólo media hora. El sistema frontal también traerá nieve al Pirineo y la cota se situará en los 1.200 metros. 



De madrugada, la cota de nieve bajará hasta los 700 metros. En el Valle de Aran, la nieve dejó un grueso de más de diez centímetros en cotas superiores a los 900 metros.
Para hoy, está previsto que el viento sople fuerte en el Pirineo, Prepirineo y en lEmpordà donde se pueden registrar rachas de más de 90 kilómetros por hora. También en la Costa Brava y a la costa del Maresme, habrá mala mar con olas que podrían llegar a los cuatro metros de altura. 
La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología prevé para hoy viento fuerte con rachas de muy fuerte en el nordeste peninsular y Baleares. Se esperan algunas precipitaciones en el norte y nevadas débiles en Pirineos.
En Baleares se registrarán chubascos débiles o localmente moderados y con tormentas, más intensos en el norte, donde podrían ser localmente fuertes de madrugada, tendiendo a remitir.
En el cuadrante noroeste y extremo norte peninsulares se prevén cielos nubosos o muy nubosos con precipitaciones débiles, principalmente en el Cantábrico oriental, alto Ebro y Pirineos, disminuyendo la nubosidad por la tarde.
La cota de nieve se sitúa en 1.100/1.300 metros en Pirineos y en 1.400/1.800 metros en la Cordillera Cantábrica.
En el resto de la península predominarán los cielos poco nubosos, pero con descenso de las temperaturas. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=00:00:01

----------


## Luján

Pues aquí sólo hace frío y viento, pero de agua nada.  (fuente)

Empiezo a tener mis dudas sobre la pluviometría de este invierno.  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues aquí sólo hace frío y viento, pero de agua nada.  (fuente)
> 
> Empiezo a tener mis dudas sobre la pluviometría de este invierno.


Igual que por aqui.
El año pasado comenzaron las lluvias poco antes del dia de Navidad y casi tenemos agua todavia en los maleteros de los coches

----------


## REEGE

Hoy en el Fresnedas, hemos pasado un mañana de perros, con 2º pero una sensación térmica mucho menor debido al aire del S.E. que nos ha pegado la primera paliza buena...
Según los enlaces que suelo ojear, para éste fin de semana pone lluvia en el norte del guadalquivir... Saludos y a abrigarse.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy en el Fresnedas, hemos pasado un mañana de perros, con 2º pero una sensación térmica mucho menor debido al aire del S.E. que nos ha pegado la primera paliza buena...


Todavía quedarán días peores... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Días en los que, tendrás que calentar con el mechero, el pulsador del termómetro para poder ponerlo otra vez...jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Días en los que, cuando toque cortasetos, te pongas pingando de todo el hielo y el agua que tendrán los setos... :Embarrassment: 

Ya sabes, tu siempre pon la excusa de entrar en la galería, pasillo central... fresquita en verano, y calentita en invierno  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Ayer, en el antiguo Canódromo de Madrid, en el entrenamiento de uno de mis hijos ya nos quedamos pelín traspuestos.

Esta mañana, sobre las 7, he sacado la mano por la ventana y he decidido sacar el abrigo gordo para la moto.

----------


## sergi1907

La primera nevada de la temporada enharinó ayer el paisaje en cotas inferiores a los 1.000 metros en algunos puntos de la parte norte del Pirineo de Lleida. En lAlta Ribagorça la nieve llegó acompañada de ventiscas, pero las carreteras se mantuvieron limpias y no hubo problemas de circulación.



La nieve llegó acompañada de un fuerte descenso de las temperaturas y en zonas como el port de la Bonaigua, a 2.266 metros, se registraron -6ºC. En Certascan, a 2.400 metros, se llegó a los -7,9ºC. En la estación de Boí (lAlta Ribagorça) se registraron -8,5ºC en la cota 2.535.
Por otro lado, Protecció Civil activó ayer la aleta Procicat por fuertes rachas de viento que afectaban a diferentes puntos de Catalunya. Se esperaba que las rachas de viento superaran muy probablemente los 90 km/h en las comarcas de lAlt Urgell, lAlta Ribagorça, la Cerdanya, el Pallars Jussà, el Pallars Sobirà, el Solsonès, lAlt Empordà, el Baix Empordà, el Berguedà, la Garrotxa y el Ripollès. Rachas similares eran probables en la Noguera, la Val dAran, el Gironès, Osona, la Selva y el Vallès Oriental.
La nevada de ayer obligó a los conductores a circular con cadenas por la carretera C-28 a su paso por el Port de la Bonaigua. La nieve tiñó de blanco los pueblos de la Val dAran y el Pallars Sobirà, y dejó más imágenes de postal que complicaciones en las carreteras. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=00:00:01

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La primera nevada de la temporada enharinó ayer el paisaje en cotas inferiores a los 1.000 metros en algunos puntos de la parte norte del Pirineo de Lleida. En l’Alta Ribagorça la nieve llegó acompañada de ventiscas, pero las carreteras se mantuvieron limpias y no hubo problemas de circulación.
> 
> 
> 
> La nieve llegó acompañada de un fuerte descenso de las temperaturas y en zonas como el port de la Bonaigua, a 2.266 metros, se registraron -6ºC. En Certascan, a 2.400 metros, se llegó a los -7,9ºC. En la estación de Boí (l’Alta Ribagorça) se registraron -8,5ºC en la cota 2.535.
> Por otro lado, Protecció Civil activó ayer la aleta Procicat por fuertes rachas de viento que afectaban a diferentes puntos de Catalunya. Se esperaba que las rachas de viento superaran muy probablemente los 90 km/h en las comarcas de l’Alt Urgell, l’Alta Ribagorça, la Cerdanya, el Pallars Jussà, el Pallars Sobirà, el Solsonès, l’Alt Empordà, el Baix Empordà, el Berguedà, la Garrotxa y el Ripollès. Rachas similares eran probables en la Noguera, la Val d’Aran, el Gironès, Osona, la Selva y el Vallès Oriental.
> La nevada de ayer obligó a los conductores a circular con cadenas por la carretera C-28 a su paso por el Port de la Bonaigua. La nieve tiñó de blanco los pueblos de la Val d’Aran y el Pallars Sobirà, y dejó más imágenes de postal que complicaciones en las carreteras. 
> 
> http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=00:00:01


Vamos... que ya mismo tendremos algunas imágenes de los embalses del Pirineo pintadas de blanco...  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Vamos... que ya mismo tendremos algunas imágenes de los embalses del Pirineo pintadas de blanco...


Aquí las tienes,

tomadas del siempre socorrido MODIS de la NASA.

Imagen en falso color, canales 721, para diferenciar nubes bajas-niebla de nieve y nubes de hielo:


Imagen a color real:

----------


## F. Lázaro

En Sierra Nevada no hay una sola molécula de hielo o nieve???  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> En Sierra Nevada no hay una sola molécula de hielo o nieve???


Pues parece que no, además no hay temperatura aún para ello. Pero puede cambiar la cosa a partir de mañana.

Según la predicción de montaña de la AEMET para Sierra Nevada, la isocero se encuentra a 4000m en atmósfera libre.

Aquí el avance de previsión de montaña para los próximos días:




> 2.- PRONOSTICO PARA MANANA, DIA 28 DE OCTUBRE DE 2010 (JUEVES)
> 
> ESTADO DEL CIELO: INTERVALOS NUBOSOS DE NUBES MEDIAS Y ALTAS.
> PRECIPITACIONES: NO SE ESPERAN.
> TORMENTAS: NO SE ESPERAN. VIENTOS: COMPONENTE OESTE FLOJOS,
> TENDIENDO AL FINAL A SUROESTE. MAXIMA: 15-20 KM/H.
> 
> VIENTO EN LA ATMOSFERA LIBRE A 1500 M.: SW ? 10 KM/H.
> VIENTO EN LA ATMOSFERA LIBRE A 3000 M.: NW ? 10-20 KM/H
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Cómo están ya los Pirineos ¿no?

Aquí estos días ha hecho por las mñanas alrededor de 9º-11º, con una sensación más baja cuando hacia viento(que era de dir. N), y luego por la tarde alredor de los 24º-26º.

----------


## REEGE

Al menos los enlaces meteorológicos que más me gustan, dan unos poquitos litros para la zona norte del Guadalquivir... 4,5 mm para el sábado y 15 mm para el domingo... ya os contaré en lo que queda esa predicción...
Ojala y al menos sirva para refrescar nuestros setos y árbolado... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ay que frío!!!!!  :Embarrassment:  voy a tener que coger el soplete para calentarme los dedos y poder seguir escribiendo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Bajada generalizada de las temperaturas, una media de 10 º en todo el pais.
¡y ayer mismo nos queriamos ir a la playa a darnos un bañito! :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Bajada generalizada de las temperaturas, una media de 10 º en todo el pais.
> ¡y ayer mismo nos queriamos ir a la playa a darnos un bañito!


El bañito  me lo daré el sábado en Canarias  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

En Valencia Capitál hoy se ha marcado la primera helada de la temporada. El termómetro del aeropuerto marca en estos momentos -1ºC. En la torre meteorológica del CEAM en Valencia, la mínima ha sido de -1.5ºC.

----------


## perdiguera

> Bajada generalizada de las temperaturas, una media de 10 º en todo el pais.


Eso me recuerda que tengo unas fotos pendientes de la Argentería. Pronto estarán a punto.

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy a las 8 en Flix -4º C :EEK!: 

Y el sábado seguiré recogiendo olivas :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Frío tambien y mucho en la mancha... en los termómetros de tomelloso se ha llegado a los -5º aunque Maldonado y compañia dicen que para el fin de semana subirán... y yo me iré a Guadalajara, y no de Mexico, que seguirán esas bajas temperaturas... :Mad: ... Un saludo chicos.

----------


## Luján

Mínima de la Comunidad Valenciana hoy: *-9.5ºC* en Morella, torre meteorológica Morella-Herbés del CEAM: http://www.ceam.es/ceamet/observacio...m/035/035.html

Así ha sido la variación de la temperatura en esta torre durante la última semana:

----------


## ben-amar

> El bañito  me lo daré el sábado en Canarias


Disfrutalo, hombre  :Wink:  , que el fin de semana dura poco  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Disfrutalo, hombre  , que el fin de semana dura poco


Qué fin de semana ni que fin de semana!!!!

Estaré por allí 10 días.

----------


## perdiguera

> Qué fin de semana ni que fin de semana!!!!
> 
> Estaré por allí 10 días.


Pues vendrás moreno, que disfrutes todo lo que puedas.

----------


## Luján

> Pues vendrás moreno, que disfrutes todo lo que puedas.


No te creas. Acabo de ver la previsión y será una semana "chunga", hasta lloverá y todo  :Frown:  :Frown: .

Eso sí, me quito de encima las temperaturas negativas.

----------


## ben-amar

Sea como sea, aprovecha bien esas agradables temperaturas y ni te acuerdes de la que estara cayendo por aqui :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Disfruta cuanto puedas.

----------


## Salut

Por aquí hace frío, pero pega un solaco tremendo... así que de nieve nada. Pero sí placas de hielo, incluso en lugares donde el agua de normal correría...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí la mínima que he cogido han sido -2ºC. Acabo de venir hace un rato de la presa de Montijo y al venir para casa marcaba el termómetro ya sólo 4 grados, y con el aire que corre, hay una sensación térmica cercana a los 0... se me han quedado dedos agarrotados  de pulsar el disparador de la cámara  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Mínima de la Comunidad Valenciana hoy: *-9.5ºC* en Morella, torre meteorológica Morella-Herbés del CEAM: http://www.ceam.es/ceamet/observacio...m/035/035.html


Vamos... ahí los chorizos se curan en cuatro días  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hacen hoy la matanza para un par de días siguientes ya se lo están comiendo...jejejeje  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> El bañito  me lo daré el sábado en Canarias


Ya sabes lo que te dije en otro mensaje... si te sobra algún billete, ya sabes  :Cool:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

El mismo frío que ayer... calculo unos -4º ó -5º y ahora que he salido del piso todos los coches de las umbrías blanquitos... Menos mal que parece que el fin de semana subirán un poco las temperaturas...
Pasalo bien Luján... Y si te sobra un billete... Cambialo para otra fecha... Nada de dárselo a F.Lázaro... Que tiene que dar la primicia de La Serena!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pasalo bien Luján... Y si te sobra un billete... Cambialo para otra fecha... Nada de dárselo a F.Lázaro... Que tiene que dar la primicia de La Serena!!!


eso, eso, a trabajar   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy andando por Sevilla veía a la gente y me recuerda a las imagenes que salen en la tele de Burgos y demás capitales "frías" de España. Ayer tuvimos una mínima de 3ºC y una máxima de 9ºC, y hoy una mínima 1ºC(ufff, rozando la helada) y una máxima de de 11ºC. Hacía tiempo que no me quitaba los guantes y las 4 capas en 48H :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Pero bueno, según las predicciones, la máxima de hoy será la mínima de mañana, cuando a partir de esta noche empiecen las lluvias, que durarán todo el fin de semana.

Un Saludo  :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

> Hoy andando por Sevilla veía a la gente y me recuerda a las imagenes que salen en la tele de Burgos y demás capitales "frías" de España. Ayer tuvimos una mínima de 3ºC y una máxima de 9ºC, y hoy una mínima 1ºC(ufff, rozando la helada) y una máxima de de 11ºC. Hacía tiempo que no me quitaba los guantes y las 4 capas en 48H.
> 
> Pero bueno, según las predicciones, la máxima de hoy será la mínima de mañana, cuando a partir de esta noche empiecen las lluvias, que durarán todo el fin de semana.
> 
> Un Saludo .


En Valencia, a la hora de coger el avión: -3ºC, En Madrid no lo sé, pero en Tenerife Norte, al aterrizar.....


16ºC y en mangas de camisa.

Eso sí, el tiempo no es del todo apacible. Como acabo de comentar en otro hilo, el baño en la playita tendrá que esperar, que las olas no perdonan en estas costas que no por bien conocidas dejan de ser tan traicioneras.

Lamentablemente no me sobra billete alguno.  Algún día pensaremos en hacer una quedada "Extranjera" y nos vendremos todos aquí en plan "guiri". Prometo hacer de guía en cualquiera de las islas que visitemos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> al aterrizar.....
> 
> 
> *16ºC y en mangas de camisa*.


Pero como nos dices eso hombre...  :Embarrassment: , eso no se dice  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> En Valencia, a la hora de coger el avión: -3ºC, En Madrid no lo sé, pero en Tenerife Norte, al aterrizar.....
> 
> 
> 16ºC y en mangas de camisa.
> 
> Eso sí, el tiempo no es del todo apacible. Como acabo de comentar en otro hilo, el baño en la playita tendrá que esperar, que las olas no perdonan en estas costas que no por bien conocidas dejan de ser tan traicioneras.
> 
> Lamentablemente no me sobra billete alguno. *Algún día pensaremos en hacer una quedada "Extranjera" y nos vendremos todos aquí en plan "guiri".* Prometo hacer de guía en cualquiera de las islas que visitemos.


Hola Luján.

A esa quedada me apunto yo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  que envidia de clima, ni frio, ni calor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Que difrutes a tope las vacaciones en compañia de la familia  :Smile: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

